# Facebook contact pictures



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a fix for the contact pics in the text messaging to sync with the contacts? Been doing this since 2.2 and thought GB would fix it.


----------



## dclutter1 (Aug 31, 2011)

For the time being, you can use friendcaster to sync them.

Sent from my Gingerbread VZW Fascinate


----------



## afbar1114 (Aug 6, 2011)

google took it out of gingerbread.. saying pricivay issues


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Boo Google. Have heard a lot about friendcaster. May have to check it out.


----------



## CAK_0023 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have my pics linked to my contacts from FB. anything that wasn't auto linked went into edit Google contact hit menu and it gives you the option to join contacts, not sure if you tried that but it worked for me.

Edit: forgot to mention running cm7 also when in fb able to go to menu and sync contacts


----------

